# Question about breed type?



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

As I was reading the thread called "what breed is you cat" I was browsing through them and the only that describes Mizu's description is this one http://www.cfa.org/breeds/profiles/egyptian.html and here's a couple of pictures of Mizu.










Is she this kind? I noticed on her back she has 2-3 brown spots does it means she's not???


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, your Mizu looks like a standard Mackerel Tabby with broken stripes and some spotting. She certainly appears to be a lovely kitty with GREAT personality, but she does not look like the EM in the breed profile of the link you provided. In addition, the EM as a breed is not very common and I highly doubt quality EM's are being purchased and/or allowed to run around outdoors to breed willy-nilly with the general cat population.
Cat genetics are so widely varied, anyone could gather cats with similar characteristics and create a breeding program to breed-to-type and in a few years of careful and well-thought-out breeding and culling, arrive with any cat that would resemble many of today's various and different breeds. Cat genetics are a wide and diverse group, and they are "out there" in so many different combinations it could boggle your mind. IMO, all "cat breeds" are, are cats who were selectively bred either due to geographical isolation with natural selection or man-made with the single purpose of reaching a specific goal.
Unless there are documented registration/breeding papers, a cat is just a cat with characteristics that fit some breed profiles.


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, well makerel tabby it is lol w/e she is she's beautiful and extremely sweeettttt.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think she is lovely and she looks like she still has a good bit of growing to do. She does look sweet, I want to pick her up and give her a cuddle! :lol:


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

She'll love it, she's a cuddler lol and likes hugs (believe me she has too lol) she's very kind, although I've been noticing sometimes we're playing and she wants to bite my fingers or hands, but I tell her sssssssshhhh NO! and she stops is that ok? Is it a kitty thing? Is she teething or does that happen to cats like dogs?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I think kitties play using their teeth and claws. We just have to let them know that they can *hurt* us when they use their sharp-bits on our skin. Generally, it is best to *never* allow them to bite/scratch and to give them appropriate toys they *can* grapple and wrestle with.


----------



## ILoveKitties (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe since she's a kitty and still learning she's trying us, but we're letting her know it hurts even though she doesn't do it hard, but we want her to get the message. I bought her a bag full of little balls, balls with bells inside and little mouses very pretty I bought at walmart. She loves it and we play everyday. She's learning her name and now when I call her she comes and when I come from work and she hears my voice she goes crazy its very special to see a little animal feel that way about you. You're right we have to teach her is not right to do that. Thank you!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Bengal who I have trained to not bite or purposely scratch. Generally, the only time he scratches me is when he jumps out of my arms into his bunk bed without warning. I am even working with him so that if I sense he is about to jump I help him jump off me without scratching. He is getting much better at it. The biggest thing that I found is if you cat purposefully bites or scratches you while playing, play time stops immediately and you ignore your cat for a couple of minutes. Believe me they get the message, and quick.


----------

